# White Cloud Mountain Minnows for a nano?



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have an 8"x8"x8" nano that I've been keeping 3 celestial pearl danios in at the office. Recently 2 of the danios went missing...... hmmm. Over the top maybe?

I picked up some mountain minnows today at the not-so-local fish store. The nano tank stays about 68-70 degrees so I figured these guys would tollerate it pretty well. Does anyone have experience with these fish to know if they'll be likely to jump or not? I've never kept them before. The nano only looks good if I keep water up to within about 1/4" of the rim.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I personally never had a problem with them jumping.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Never had problems with them jumping either.

Only thing to consider is that they get into the 2" range, maybe too big for your nano


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks everyone. 2" huh? I thought they stayed a bit smaller than that. Oh well. I can certainly move them if they decide to get too big.


----------



## Grubs (Jul 4, 2007)

Mine are 4 years old and the biggest is 35mm. A much under rated fish IMO. The males have a lot of character and do a lot of fin flipping in their persiuit of the girls.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I keep my white clouds in an opentop tank and have never had a jumper yet. Great fish! Lots of personality and great color.


----------



## LazyHorse (Jun 9, 2007)

I have six of the little rascals in an Aquababy (6"x4"x5") at work, none of them is over an inch. Two of them tried to do the Great Escape during seperate water changes, no harm done though, I just picked them up and dumped them right back in the tank. Hardy little fish!!! Got them as a gift from a departing coworker in late March of this year and all six are still alive and kicking. It's very relaxing to see them wriggle at each other.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I have 13 in my open top 29 gallon tank. They do get large. About twice the size of neon tetras, fast swimmers and love fast flowing current. Not ideal for a nano or small tank setup at all. No jumper though, of course they have room to swim so it may be different in a smaller setup if harrasment issues arise (they are feisty).


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I have them in an open-top 30g planted tank. No jumpers yet. It's a jungle, so I doubt they know there's a way out.  Mine are the vietnamese varient and they are just over 1" at about a year old.


----------



## ededh11 (Nov 10, 2007)

I have them in a 29 gallon and not to say that they wont be happy in a nano, but they definately like having space to dart around and socialize in.

I also haven't noticed any jumpers.

They do like cooler water though so your temps would be fine.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

IMO a species tank with one paradise fish would be awesome. Easy and those fish are fiesty! (related to bettas)


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

with regards to the celestials, if you keep all males (or presumably all females) they may not jump as well....I've had a few males in a tank together without any jumpers, but once I tossed a female in there a couple did jump out (including the female).


----------

